# Need some advice - Would this be pushing too hard?



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I started riding in earnest about 3 years ago. Last year I did my first century rides - 2 in fact - in August and the early October. For the first one I followed a training plan and as a result the ride turned out to be easier than I had expected. The second ride also went pretty well.

I rode a lot less over the winter and have started to up my training again. I did have a set back with some knee and lower back issues and I am seeing a physical therapist and things seem to be improving. At this point my long rides are in the 50 mile range with anywhere between 3000 and 4000 feet of climbing. Overall I ride about 100-120 miles a week currently, and if last year is any guide I will increase that over the course of the next few months. 

My first distance event this year is supposed to be an organized metric century ride on June 1 and I figure I will be well prepared for it. My plan is to progress from there and build slowly to a couple of full centuries in the August and September time frame. However, I was just invited to participate in a 109 mile ride that is supposed to be absolutely fantastic, with about 4500 feet of climbing (I consider this to be relatively flat), in an area where I have always wanted to ride. Do you think I would be able to handle a ride like this? I am concerned that I would be pushing myself too hard, too soon. However I really want to do the ride. If I did decide to do it is there anything I should be doing over the next 3 weeks to train for it? Thanks in advance for any thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

I say go for it, there are inheritant risks to any activity. P


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Longer rides and one's ability to complete them is very dependent on the pace IMHO


----------

